# shift knob



## PrinceODarknesss (Jul 17, 2004)

I just bought a 2001 SE and the stock shift knob is pretty worn down so I'm looking to replace it. After driving my friend's Audi, I really like the way a spherical shifter feels, and I saw the greddy counterweight shift knob on some site or another. I think the extra weight would help a lot with the stock shifter, and it's a ball shape too! Anyways, the greddy website says the mitsu/mazda/nissan knob will fit shifters with M10 P1.25 threads. Of course, me not knowing a damn thing about thread sizes, I have no clue if that's what my Sentra has. I'll do it for you: :dumbass: So anyway, anybody know if the knob would fit? And also I read that the stock knob is glued down and you have to turn it REALLY hard to get it off. Any advice for getting it off?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

the stock one shouldnt be glued down...mine isnt. as for the thread sizes, i'm not too sure either but what i'd do is go to you local home depot a go to the screws section. they'll have a place where there are different threads sticking out from a display board, take your shift knob in and try it on the one that says M10, and i think 1.25 is the fine thread...but dont take my word for it. if it fits, then you'll know what you have.


----------



## PrinceODarknesss (Jul 17, 2004)

alright, i'll try that today, thanks...oh, and your shifter is plastic on the spec v, mine feels like it's metal under the leather wrap, and they could stick that on there better. but i dunno, i'll go back to tryin to twist it off, but before i was mostly twisting the leather instead of the knob itself :balls:


----------



## Yodaddy (Jul 17, 2004)

Check out the nismo shifters. I have a spherical one on my Spec-v and it feels great.


----------

